# Beall buffing system vs. PSI 3 Wheel



## azpenguy (Nov 7, 2006)

Has anyone ever used both the Beall buffing system and the 3 wheel system sold by PSI?  The PSI is considerably cheeper.  Does it work as well?  They say it is the same size of buffing wheels and the same 3 types of wax.  Any thoughts????[?][?]


----------



## tipusnr (Nov 7, 2006)

I haven't looked at the PSI set but wonder if it uses the same buffing wheel for all three waxes.  The Beall system gears the wheel to the medium it is meant to carry.  I've seen turners in videos charging the same wheel with different polishes so it may not matter.  Just a thought.

Just went over to the PSI site and looked at their offering.  The wheels are matched to the buffing agent just like the Beall system.  Too bad they are out of stock until, at least, December 5th.


----------



## PostalBob (Feb 4, 2007)

Sort of still new 4 months, but, I just bought the Beall ststem three wheels, from Woodcraft,have tired it several times and in my opinion it works very well, I love it, have tired it on some other items vs just pens and it works great, PS had a system that had the wheels too close together, Love this system. hope this hleps, Bob[]


----------



## angboy (Feb 4, 2007)

Another great choice (if he could be convinced to make more) is wood-of-1kind's (AKA Peter) buffing system!


----------



## beathard (Feb 8, 2007)

I use the  Beall buffing system with an extra wax wheel (4 wheels).  I have them on a Jet Buffing Machine that turns at 1750.  I use two different waxes, but I cannot tell much of a difference between them.  I was originally using carnuba.  I saw Ed's video and ran out to get another wheel and ren. wax.  Show me a talented person making a pen with something new and it is hard to keep my money in my pocket...[V]


----------

